# Unable to build x11/sessreg



## roelof (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello, 

When I try to build x11/xorg it fails at x11/sessreg with these messages: 


```
in function "findslot"
sessreg.c : 619 storage size of entry isn't know.
sessreg.c : 629 : error invalid application of "sizeof" to incomplete type struct utmp.
```

It looks like this error message : http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/x11-sessreg-doesn-t-build-on-fresh-current-td4082381.html

But that one is solved for a year ago.

I work with a Freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 box which is updated by sources to a 9.0 box. 

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> I work with a Freebsd 8.2 box which is updated by sources to a 9.0 box.


Did you also run `# make delete-old` and `# make delete-old-libs` after the upgrade?


----------



## roelof (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, 

I did `# make delete-old` after the error message because of that topic.
The `# make delete old-libs` i did not do because I get a warning that if I delete a lib which is in use the programm is not working anymore.
I do not know how I can check if a lib is in use by some programm.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

Just run it. If something breaks you can temporarily install misc/compat8x until you get that port rebuilt.


----------



## roelof (Jan 31, 2012)

oke,
So I have the do the following steps.

```
make delete old-libs
cd /usr/src/x11/xorg
make install clean
```

If something gets wrong install misc/compat8x.

Do I understand that right?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

There's a dash between delete and old:
`# make delete-old-libs`



> If something gets wrong install misc/compat8x


If a port has been built against 8.x and it starts complaining, yes.

But the best way would be to rebuild that port.


----------



## roelof (Jan 31, 2012)

Oke.

So a lot of work to do.
Thanks for the help.

Roelof


----------

